# Sid's past displays



## Sidnami (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is what I have done Since I've own my own home. Enjoy.














































Any questions?


----------



## Sidnami (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice job! I love the skellies in the tree, and that gargoyle is amazing! I bet the guy standing in front of the porch intimidated his share of TOTs!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

How about that goblin attacking the giant spider in the first pic <shudder>!  nice looking haunt ya got there!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

AHHHHhhhhhh!! I have a gravel driveway too and a similar house! LOL..we should go in together on big vats of Round Up...LOL.

It looks great!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great looking haunt, your gargoyle is beautiful, and I like the ground breaker behind him. Lots of cool stuff, nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want that gargoyle


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The little kid prop in the first shot looks so lifelike. 

I too want that gargoyle, where did you get him?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am certainly loving those pictures.


----------



## Sidnami (Jun 28, 2010)

I got the gargoyles from Marshals and T.J.Max. Got a discount on them due to cracks on them. I also modified them by water-sealing them. I can only have them out for one month and then it's back to the shed. 

The skeletons are held up by a very strong fishing wire. I plan on getting more creative this year.


----------



## Sidnami (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's more of the same displays.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

I love what you did to that flamingo lol nice idea!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the guy in the Deadend cemetery. He looked like he kicked some butt when he was alive and now he is going to kick some butt when he is dead. I also like the gargoyle it is awesome! Nice job!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nice haunt, but I don't think you should let your props run around in their underware...


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I love the baby playing with the spider! Teach them young that Halloween is the greatest Holiday!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

So far so good. I just love seeing pictures of other peoples haunts.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good-eye GothicCandle.

Great looking yard haunt. I too love the little boy prop in the yard.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------

